# Buy Targeted Visitors



## GnitsoH (Jul 15, 2005)

Can anyone let me know a company they would recommend for purchasing traffic. I was browsing the internet and came across: I-Web-Marketing.com

Are they anygood? They seem sketchy.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

They're all sketchy/no good. These "people" aren't actually looking at your site. They're either bots, or people getting paid a penny to click a link then close the browser.


----------



## GnitsoH (Jul 15, 2005)

So then tell me this, what is the best way to increase one's traffic to a website? what methods can soemone use? I know alot but you might tell me something I don't know of.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

GnitsoH said:


> So then tell me this, what is the best way to increase one's traffic to a website? what methods can soemone use? I know alot but you might tell me something I don't know of.


With the name hosting spelled backwards, and the blatant marketing ploy in your sig, perhaps you are not really looking to help or be helped? Perhaps you are disguising a desire to sell?


----------



## GnitsoH (Jul 15, 2005)

jiml8 said:


> With the name hosting spelled backwards, and the blatant marketing ploy in your sig, perhaps you are not really looking to help or be helped? Perhaps you are disguising a desire to sell?


Well I came here to HELP not to be HELPED and then I decided I wanted to learn about targeted visitors so I wanted to ask here.

My signature has nothing to do with anything it's merely a site I am proud of and marketing skills I learned by reading. If it works great if not who cares. I mean I really don't rely on a forum for any sort of traffic.

Thank you for asking though.


----------

